# Kleine Dateien senden



## iL0ndi (8. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich will einen kleinen Messenger machen, bei dem es vor allem darum geht, *kleinere Dateien* von Client zu Client zu senden. Meine Frage nun:
- Welches Protokoll (Socket,...) ist am besten für sowas geeignet, und evt. auch noch sicher?


----------



## Shine (9. Mrz 2014)

Dazu fällt mir jetzt spontan SFTP ein... Kannst ja hier mal gucken, ob das das Richtige für dich ist:

SSH File Transfer Protocol ? Wikipedia


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (9. Mrz 2014)

also SSH / SFTP dürfte wohl eine sehr falsche wahl sein ... denn es bedingt erstmal das auf den user-rechnern ein SSHD läuft ... dann muss man entsprechende user anlegen ... und dann auch noch den SFTP-server eingliedern ... das dürfte so wohl nur unter unix sinnvoll umsetzbar sein ... würde aber root fürs setup nötig machen um den user anzulegen ...

alleine diese nachteile drehen SSH schon mal als möglich lösung ab


@TO
wie sind die clienten mit ein ander verbunden ? P2P/CTC oder läuft alles über den server ?
und was meinst du mit "klein" ? für mich z.b. sind files mit n paar 100GB immer noch "klein" ... weil ich einfach massenhaft speicher habe und mir daher auch riesige files leisten kann
für andere user mit ner ... was weis ich ... 500er platte sind schon ein paar 100MB bis 1-2 GB schon groß ...

grundsätzlich hängt es immer vom upstream des users ab wie viel daten pro zeiteinheit übertragen werden können

auch muss man sich gedanken über datenintegrität machen ... was z.b. bei UDP wenn man hole-punching nutzt mehr overhead bedeutet

alles nicht so einfach ... man sollte gucken ob es bereits gute lösungen gibt ... selbst was basteln wird schnell zur aus dem ruder laufendne mammut-aufgabe


----------



## Uzi21 (9. Mrz 2014)

Hey,

du müsstest uns vllt. noch ein bisschen mehr ins Projekt einweihen, damit wir dir weiterhelfen können. Ansonsten wird es schwer dir einen guten Rat zugeben. (Wurde ja schon angedeutet von Sen-Mithrarin).


----------

